# Helping my Reactive dog - The Surprise Party Game



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

WOW, if people would take the time to teach the clicker and this 'game' to their dog they would be AMAZED how much less reactive leash behavior they'd see. And how much more enjoyable a walk with their dog could be!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

That is great - think I can teach it by 2 today?!?! Rocco has a vet appointment - I am going to give it a shot. Close quarters he may have trouble wanting the food when so close, but worth a try. Thanks!


----------



## MommaBoss (Jul 16, 2010)

Many thanks for this tip, MRL! The barking at other dogs is the main problem area we're having on walks through our neighborhood and on the beach, so I'll try this out today! Thank you for your perfect timing!!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

While I'm not quite sure everyone's dog will be perfect the first day of training.... I love the way the video really shows the steps to take, she makes it crystal clear what WE have to do to help the dog and make the training clear, and the training builds on itself so we should easily be able to take a step back if the dog regresses (what me? rush training? NEVER!  ) to set them up to succeed again!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Great video! She does a good job in showing the teaching of the game at home, then taking it on the road. Also, so good at keeping the other dog far enough away that the dog will eat. When I started this with mine, she had to be about 100 yards away!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Yeah, we're not going to do it right this first time; hoping not to spoil it. I just wish people weren't insistent on having face to face meetings. I like the list of benefits because those are the exact things I worry about-that he will incite a dog to come at him because of his behaviors. Though sadly, he got the most "dude, you're a mess" looks from two little shitzu type dogs...


----------



## Runswithdogs (May 8, 2010)

This game has been amazing for helping Regen to stop reacting to other dogs on walks! This plus the "touch" cue help her focus on ME and treats before she hits her threshold and starts reacting. And we also make sure to manage the environment as best she can so that she gets lots of practice doing this without passing threshold.

Surprise! Thanks for sharing, MRL


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Question, first she says to say "surprise!", then later I think she says say "look!". Not that it matters, I just want to make sure I caught that right.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

I've been working on this with Shasta for a couple of weeks without much success so far. (1) I haven't found a point where she's aware of another dog and won't react OR (2) I haven't yet found a treat that's interesting enough AND (3) I don't have a handy friend with a non-reactive dog for practice sessions. 

Any suggestions on how to proceed? 

I should say, Shasta is just a baby so she's not being aggressive, she's just excited to see another dog, but she sounds so fierce that strangers don't want her near the dogs. Poor Shasta.


----------



## Runswithdogs (May 8, 2010)

I should have said, we say "look at that" instead of "surprise!" We are using this with the cats as well, because we don't want her to get to the point of needing to say "leave it".
I highly, highly, HIGHLY recommend the book "Control Unleashed"- we are still working on the exercises, but i have been really impressed so far.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Runswithdogs said:


> I should have said, we say "look at that" instead of "surprise!" We are using this with the cats as well, because we don't want her to get to the point of needing to say "leave it".
> I highly, highly, HIGHLY recommend the book "Control Unleashed"- we are still working on the exercises, but i have been really impressed so far.


Sadly, this doesn't seem to be available as an ebook, which is my strategy to keep my husband from knowing exactly how much $$$ I spend on books. :blush:


----------



## Greydusk (Mar 26, 2010)

paulag1955 said:


> I've been working on this with Shasta for a couple of weeks without much success so far. (1) I haven't found a point where she's aware of another dog and won't react OR (2) I haven't yet found a treat that's interesting enough AND (3) I don't have a handy friend with a non-reactive dog for practice sessions.
> 
> Any suggestions on how to proceed?
> 
> I should say, Shasta is just a baby so she's not being aggressive, she's just excited to see another dog, but she sounds so fierce that strangers don't want her near the dogs. Poor Shasta.


Have you tried cooked chicken or hotdogs? Mine usually goes crazy for hotdogs. I also don't have a non-reactive dog friend, until I find these elusive non-reactive dogs, I take Blitz to the dog park. I don't go inside, we just train in the parking lot at a distance that he is comfortable with, and slowly move forward. He can see/hear/smell the other dogs but they are at distance that is within his threshold.

This has worked well for Blitz, may not for other dogs. (I want to clarify that I don't ever intend on taking him inside the dog park).


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

The last time you posted this video I passed it on to my friend and she has been giving it a try.


----------



## JudynRich (Apr 16, 2010)

I tried it and it did work! (but not so well at the vets!). I use chicken hot dogs, and ONLY when another dog is near.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Greydusk said:


> Have you tried cooked chicken or hotdogs? Mine usually goes crazy for hotdogs. I also don't have a non-reactive dog friend, until I find these elusive non-reactive dogs, I take Blitz to the dog park. I don't go inside, we just train in the parking lot at a distance that he is comfortable with, and slowly move forward. He can see/hear/smell the other dogs but they are at distance that is within his threshold.
> 
> This has worked well for Blitz, may not for other dogs. (I want to clarify that I don't ever intend on taking him inside the dog park).


The dog park is a good idea. Kind of a big investment in time, but probably worth the trip over there. I haven't tried cooked chicken. I have tried hot dogs. Too many give Shasta an upset tummy (plus I can't stand how greasy they make my hands) but the chicken will probably work great. Thanks!


----------

